# overnight spot close to Dundee?



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi
does anyone know of a good overnight spot close to Dundee? We have to go up next week for a few days to sort something out close to the city centre and will literally just need a parking spot somewhere to sleep not too far out. I know there is a Britstop a couple of miles out so that will do for one night but we may need to be there for up to 3 nights
thanks
Chris


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

we parked up at riverside drive the coast road into dundee,
look out for cafe on the left then turn left long lane by the dee  
and good breakfast at the cafe


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

The large car park at the Fife end of the Tay bridge may be of use. There is a cafe there and the buses into Dundee all stop there. 

If you want a nice coffee and home made food, try TAnnCake in Exchange Street, give the lovely lady who owns the place my regards.

Dave


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Back from adventures in Dundee - the big car park on the Fife side of the Tay Bridge looks ideal but has 'no overnight parking' signs, don't know if these are enforced but it is also a meeting point for youngsters playing loud music and showing off in souped up cars.
The spot down on riverside near the cafe was ideal. Even though it is close to the road it is fairly quiet at night and well lit - and the cafe does cooked breakfast takeaway, what more do you need. Just after we pulled up there about 9pm local constabulary cruised past turned round and came back to ask if we had seen a young girl they were looking for, asked if we could keep an eye out in case she came past and let them know - obviously quite happy with the idea of us overnighting there.
Thanks again for the suggestions
Chris


----------



## uzer_nayme (Jan 15, 2018)

*Needing a spot for overnight parking around Angus*

Needing an overnight parking spot around Angus . Carnoustie, Forfar 
Thanks for any replies


----------



## uzer_nayme (Jan 15, 2018)

Any ideas. Selling house, want to take my time to find another that suits me and my motorhome.
I have a 7.4m Roller team, I was looking forward to living in it for as ,ong as it takes to buy another house. I want to buy in the area of Broughty Ferry, Dundee, Forfar area Scotland.
I don’t want to pay £23 per night to park, the motorhome has everything I need.
Any tips, suggestions are appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

There's a Facebook group called Scottish Motorhome Wildcampers might give you some ideas.

BTW, did you really sign up as Uzer-nayme? Or is the site having another wobbly?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> There's a Facebook group called Scottish Motorhome Wildcampers might give you some ideas.
> 
> BTW, did you really sign up as Uzer-nayme? Or is the site having another wobbly?


I think it or someone is wobbly Jean because threads started by uzer nayme include the user name threads of which I signed in on when we had the original trouble.


----------



## Gellyneck (Jun 23, 2014)

There's a parking area down on the seafront at Carnoustie with no height barrier but believe no overnight parking is permitted.
There's a very good site (Woodlands Caravan Park) that does part season rates but at a cost. Be aware, most, if not all, sites \ places will be full middle of this year as The Open is on at Carnoustie!


----------

